# OT:T-MAC on His New Video Game NBA LIVE 07



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QJvJ_pmST_M"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QJvJ_pmST_M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>
http://nba-boss.streamos.com/wmedia...&audit=param&mswmext=.asx&siteid=nbacom&attr=


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i got the game on friday.. the rockets are rated like 89 or something but when u sign bonzi wells the rating goes up to 93, tmac and the rockets on that game are so damn good.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I have the game now. One thing that bugs me the most: V-Span, Lucas, and Novak are not on the team. Lampe and Bowen are!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i think lucas is on the free agent list.. too bad vspan isnt.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2k7 > Live


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 2k7 > Live


 :clap:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Yeah, I have the game now. One thing that bugs me the most: V-Span, Lucas, and Novak are not on the team. Lampe and Bowen are!



dont worry there are fanatics on the nba live forums who would probably be putting up updated rosters as we speak


----------

